

Generating Test Data For Your Application - brianclintwud
http://www.devcurry.com/2009/12/generating-test-data-for-your.html

======
alttab
The feature of being able to describe test data sets, and then generate what
really comes down to SQL is really neat. And it looks like they offer SQL
exporting.

However, if you are generating test data for an application you've created -
this really only comes in hand if you are lazy. I only say that because to
really harness the (limited) power, it requires a "donation" of $20. Not that
supporting the cause is bad or any of that jazz - I get it. But if I'm giving
someone 20 dollars for it, it better be more than stub data, and don't limit
me to 5000 records at a time either.

I'm not trivializing this tool - but for something that could be hacked in IRB
in 10 minutes there has to be a more compelling reason to do it this way.

~~~
bradleyland
Not to mention there are already some good libraries in popular languages that
are capable of doing most of the hard work:

Perl - Data::Faker - [http://search.cpan.org/~jasonk/Data-
Faker-0.07/lib/Data/Fake...](http://search.cpan.org/~jasonk/Data-
Faker-0.07/lib/Data/Faker.pm)

Ruby Gem - Faker - <http://faker.rubyforge.org/>

Bonus round!

Ruby Gem - Populator - <http://github.com/ryanb/populator>

Faker generates "fake" values, while Populator provides some nice constructs
for using collections/ranges of data for your fields.

~~~
mindcrime
I wrote something like this for myself a while back, then stuck it up on
GitHub. Its written in Java and generates all sorts of "user" related data.
Addresses, emails, etc. Can also generate social-graph connections between the
generated users.

DummyDataGenerator: <http://github.com/mindcrime/dummydatagenerator>

------
ordinaryman
Since my app is meta-data driven, it was easier for me to implement an "Add
_Record_ with random values" for my testing. Exposed it for public users and I
have see it being used a lot.

In action (animated gif, 186 KB) :
[http://crm.ifreetools.com/static/images/blog/generating-
rand...](http://crm.ifreetools.com/static/images/blog/generating-random-
values-animate.gif)

